# Are Things Getting More Expensive?



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Hallo,

I am looking for film to watch and so shop on Amazon. I see a film looks interesting looks much like Father already purchased it 2009, for price of €4.99 but current price €15.60... O_O

I notice this also with CDs it is madness! Is it just Deutschland or also in your country the same?






​


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Everything is relative. When I was a teenager, an LP (vinyl) costs around 20 guilders (around 10 euro). Compared to that, almost 50 years later CD's (and downloads if you prefer those) are downright cheap, given the inflation. I also did not notice a clear rise in CD prices over the past 10 years or so (I don't buy movies).

When ordering from internet, it pays to shop around by the way. Different vendors may have quite different prices.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Danke Art, 

I know downloads are cheap but not always. Look at video games digital at the moment is much more expensive than console (PC is different hail PC Master Race).

While of course digital is worth money as the artist needs paid for their work. There is no clear rule as to it being cheaper or more expensive than CD or box game. 

I do buy collectors and special edition CD DVD Game or Anime. I will pay more for nice box booklet etc I just find it hard to accept the price rise when less people buy the CDs now than before.

I worry about digital only being removed lots of things are banned in Germany I get them from Polen mostly.


----------



## Tikoo Tuba (Oct 15, 2018)

Prosperity can be illusion . The underlying deception may be "our material prosperity is eternal and righteous ".


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Used CDs got cheaper on average when everybody started getting rid of them. Postage has gone up, of course.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Woodduck said:


> Used CDs got cheaper on average when everybody started getting rid of them. Postage has gone up, of course.


Ah made sense I guess all the second owner sellers on Amazon (the companies) have most of the unwanted CDs now. Germany is a bit different I am often stopped on my way to school by people that live on the route they will give or trade me for a CD as the know we go to ******* ********* school and I often chat to them in the summer about music.

Postage is a strange thing it is cheaper for me to buy the CD from America postage than it is to send a CD to my sister in the same country in absolute terms giving $ / € ratio.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Big-label stereo classical LPs usually sold in 1962 for $5.98. That's equivalent to $49.72 today. CD price whining season is hereby officially closed. :tiphat:

https://www.usinflationcalculator.com/

PS: I calculated the other day that an uncut recording of Rach's 3rd Piano Concerto, released on 12" 78s in 1940, would have cost $450 in today's dollars!


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

CD prices at Tower Records on the Sunset Strip used to be $18.95 and that was years ago. The exorbitant prices are one reason why Tower Records no longer exists in the US but still has stores in Japan. We are now living in the Shangri-La of the Golden Age of Recorded Music where there is an abundance of free digital content and when CDs and downloads can be bought for virtually the price of a song. But I still see the demand for new recordings that will continue forever on perhaps a lesser scale, at least for now. There will always be a demand for the new because every generation will want to see how they measure up to the greatness of the past.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

I am not complaining I just wonder why when there is surplus stock of old records and dwindling demand. Would seem poor logic to increase the price now.

Old people stop using in my day the price was X many reasons for inflation over several decades. I don’t think this applies to the disc I was looking at as it is still in print and was used so likely purchase for almost nothing. I wondered more why the rise compared to the actual price being of issue.


----------

